
Moms We’d Like To Fund - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/moms-wed-like-to-fund/
======
meisterbrendan
Sure, families as a whole spend trillions a year, but you don't get any
meaningful insight at such a high level of abstraction. Also, many of the ways
that families spend money--like games (mobile games), toys (toygaroo), and
entertainment (netflix) are already being served. I don't buy that families
are a particularly under-served market in terms of start-up attention.

------
rcacique
Live stream available here: <http://www.livestream.com/500startups>

